# Port Mansfield Ramps Closed



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Seymour fish said:


> just a heads up for anyone planning to fish here, there is nowhere in Port to launch. Chained shut as of late last night. Locals can’t launch either. The covered boat slips will likely be locked down shortly, if politicians on the Navigation District board deem it necessary. At the moment, guides are forbidden from taking customers out. Paradoxically, the ramps are wide open on South Padre and everybody is fishing. Don’t ask what I think of this ! Seymour


Most of the stay-at-home orders say that going outdoors for recreation is OK as long as you stay 6 ft. away from other people.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like we left just in time..........


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

hipshot said:


> Looks like we left just in time..........


Yessir ! Good timing


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

I am sure Port Mansfield is like Rockport. They don't want anyone to visit. My guide buddies are totally freaked out.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I spoke to the police chief when I was in PM a week ago. He told me they were trying to keep everything open for the anglers. But the ultimate decision comes from the Navigation District, and he has to follow orders.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

bunch of damn commies, whole thing is ridiculous


----------



## PortMansfield (Feb 11, 2020)

All ramps closed , don’t know when fishing will be back on


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

PortMansfield said:


> All ramps closed , don’t know when fishing will be back on


Just informed the closing is extended another 2 weeks, with further extensions at the pleasure of the county judge


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

No medical basis for it as you know


----------



## PortMansfield (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes I heard they are delaying and leaving it open for further delays


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is PINS open ?


----------

